# limping sheep



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We notice that one of our sheep was limping yesterday. We took a look at her and examined her leg. There doesn't seem to be any outward injury. There wasn't any swelling and she is able to put weight on it but she drags it a little when she is walking. She does lay down for abit. I thought we should put her in a stall with a buddy for a couple of days but my husband thought it may cause her more stress. These sheep are 1/2 soay and very skiddish- they were not handled very much before they came here. They are bred purposely to be more hands off. What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really wish I could help but.... I don't know about sheep....Hope you get an answer soon..... :hug: :hug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've never had sheep, but I know someone that raises sheep and I know they have had limping problems in the past. I'll ask her about it and let you know if she has any ideas. Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My friend said one problem was keeping the sheep's hooves from getting overgrown. They had lots of sheep and it was hard to keep up with the trimming. But if the sheep's hooves are trimmed and it still limps, she said it's probably a copper deficiency. She seemed pretty positive about it, but not being a sheep person, I dunno. :shrug: Don't sheep get copper toxicity easily? You should probably get a second opinion.  I hope you can figure it out!

P.S. I love sheep and would like to get some someday!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I looked at her hooves- they look great! Which is good because I am dreading that job! We did the watch them acting a bit "rammy" today. I think they may all be in heat- they hitting each other around with their horns- jumping here and there. I am now wonder if she pulled a muscle or if she took a hit. Their legs are so tiny compared to the rest of them.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Milkmaid- thank you for checking with your friend btw. We love our sheep- just differently from the goats. You are right- sheep are very sensitive to cooper. Our sheep are hair sheep- no shearing or docking tails!!! We had someone come out that spins and she said that their fleece isn't like anything she has ever touched- in a good way. She can't wait to spin it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No problem! Oh, and I didn't mean to give the impression I don't trust my friend; I do. I was being guarded because I don't have experience with it myself.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok. Check just above and in the center on the hoof. You should see a little pore looking hole between the toe. Squeeze it like a zit. Baa Baa gets this every few months. His pore gets clogged and he limps. Squeeze it out and he's fine the next day. No more limping. The stuff looks like clear lotion. (lanolin I guess)

Baa Baa is a light wool sheep and Moose is a hair sheep. Never had this with Moose only Baa Baa. :shrug: Hope this helps.

Gina


----------

